# Anyone else in Oahu, Hawaii?



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

We are on the island of Oahu and will be getting our little guy soon. Anyone else on Oahu?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Christi, welcome to the forum I live in the UK but just wanted to say how I love Oahu my husband and I stayed there for 3 weeks for our 25 wedding aniversary at the Ko Olina resort.:wavey:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Not me...but I sure would love to visit there one day! Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A guy can dream can't he?? ::: I'm envious.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You may be our one and only Hawaii board member! Welcome.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I've lived here in Michigan for the past 28 years now but I was born and raised in Kaneohe... graduated from Castle High 1968. There is also another member originally from Hawaii on the forum but she is now living in Colorado... at least she was several months ago. I think her forum moniker is Jessme7. We also had a couple different people a long time ago join and post from Hawaii but they've never returned to become truly active members here. So if you hang around... you'll be the first!... that makes you special (but in a good way ) Oh, and welcome to the forum... Aloha...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

No, but now I am jelouse.. :-(


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

Christi said:


> We are on the island of Oahu and will be getting our little guy soon. Anyone else on Oahu?


No but I wish I was!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

no but can we all come stay with you in shifts, me first! LOL


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

wow! I do feel special and lonely...ha ha ha! We are an active duty Navy family so we have about 18 months left here. But in all actuality it is life with scenery. I would much rather be a tourist.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Oahu... is like a second home for us.... we are so lucky, that we get to go over often... 

~Aloha From Cali.~


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Man I'll trade you Indiana any day for Hawaii..we have lots of Amish where we live...so our scenery is horses/horsie poo. Give me palm trees and beautiful beaches  Welcome to the forum!!


----------

